# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 08/2011



## PCGH_Chris (26. Mai 2011)

Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 08/2011


----------



## PCGH_Chris (26. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Fritzbox-Tuning"



Liste von DNS-Servern (1)
Liste von DNS-Servern (2)
OpenDNS
Speed2fritz im IPPF
Speedtest
Foxbox
DNS-Server dauerhaft ändern
Tastencodes zur Bedienung der FRITZ!Box per Telefon (AVM)
Handbücher von AVM


 Ip_Phone-Forum: Unterforum Freetz


 http://avm.de/de/Service/FAQs/FAQ_Sammlung/15211.php3?portal=FRITZ!Box_Fon_WLAN_7270&weitere=weitere
 

VPN mit AVM-Tool
VPN mit Open VPN


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel VGA-Tests 2011* (PCGH 08/2011)​
*Umfragen zum Thema:*• http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/147723-benchmarkaufloesung-grafikkarten.html
• http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/116839-performance-optimierungen-im-grafiktreiber.html​*PCGH-Benchmarks:*• So bencht PCGH (inklusive Videos)​*Das neue PCGH-Testsystem für Grafikkarten-Benchmarks:*CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K OC @ 4,5 GHz (per Multiplikator, Stromspar- und Turbofunktionen aus) [Preisvergleich]
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 [Preisvergleich]
RAM: Gskill Ripjaws F3-17000CL9D-4GBXMD [Preisvergleich]
Netzteil: Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [Preisvergleich]
Massenspeicher: SSD für Betriebssystem und Spielstände, HDD für Spiele
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 SP1 (64 Bit)​


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Mai 2011)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Spiele-Facelifting*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• Nvidia Inspector
• Fraps 3.4.5
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
 
*Das neue PCGH-Testsystem für Grafikkarten-Benchmarks:*CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K OC @ 4,5 GHz (per Multiplikator, Stromspar- und Turbofunktionen aus) [Preisvergleich]
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 [Preisvergleich]
RAM: Gskill Ripjaws F3-17000CL9D-4GBXMD [Preisvergleich]
Netzteil: Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [Preisvergleich]
Massenspeicher: SSD für Betriebssystem und Spielstände, HDD für Spiele
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 SP1 (64 Bit)​*Weitere Informationen*
*• Nvidia-Info zu Ambient Occlusion auf www.geforce.com*
*• *Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce
*• *So bencht PCGH (inklusive Videos)
*•* Video auf der Heft-DVD: Ambient Occlusion in Aktion

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marco (6. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Bonusmaterial Einsteiger-LCDs

Die Testkandidaten:
*Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
Packard Bell Maestro 240 LED (243 DL) (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
Asus VE248H (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
Viewsonic VX2453mh-LED (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
Acer S242HLAbid  (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
Benq XL2410T (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
NEC Accusync AS231WM (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
Samsung Syncmaster B2430L (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
Hewlett-Packard HP ZR24w (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
Hewlett-Packard 2310ei (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
LG Flatron E2441V (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
Hyundai Q246LH (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
Wortmann Terra 2450W (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
Samsung Syncmaster BX2440 (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
AOC E2343F2 (im PCGH-Preisvergleich suchen)
*
Testmethoden
*Die Leuchtdichte messen wir bei den Einstellungen 0, 50 und 100 Prozent Helligkeit des jeweiligen Bildschirms. Helligkeitsverteilung: Wir geben die maximale Abweichung vom Mittelpunkt des Monitors an. Dazu nehmen wir neun Messungen auf dem Bildschirm vor. Die Angaben im Bereich „Eigenschaften“ – Betrachtungswinkel und Kon*trastverhältnis (nur statisch) – werden ebenfalls im Testlabor ermittelt. Eine eventuelle Korona-Bildung durch den Einsatz von Bildver*besserungstechniken (Overdrive) geht gleichermaßen in die Leistungsnote ein. Ein wichtiges Leistungsmerkmal für Spieler ist neben der Reaktionszeit der Inputlag (Signallaufzeit): Die meisten Spieler stört eine Signallaufzeit von zwei Fps nicht, das entspricht etwa 30 Millisekunden. Viele Profispieler nehmen solche Verzögerungen durch den Inputlag allerdings wahr. Daher sollte die Signallaufzeit im optimalen Fall unter 10 Millisekunden liegen. Mithilfe der Software *Icolor messen wir die Farbtreue der Bildschirme. Das Programm gibt uns eine Kennlinie aus, die zeigt, wie gut das LCD die geforderten Farben wiedergibt.


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (6. Juni 2011)

Hier finden Sie das Bonusmaterial zum Artikel: *Legendäre Rollenspiele in der PCGH 08/2011*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game (Wiki)

Computer-Rollenspiel (Wiki)

Special: MMORPGs

Special: Die besten Offline-Rollenspiele von 1974 bis heute

Update: Die vermutlich besten Offline-Rollenspiele seit 1974

Die 25 vermutlich besten Modernen Rollenspiele

30 Jahre Fantasy-Spiele: Ein Genre im Wandel der Zeit

Ultima von 1981 bis Ultima Online 2006 - Spieleklassiker in Serie


----------



## Daniel_M (6. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Getestete externe Laufwerke im PCGH-Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge):

• Asus BW-12D1S-U
• Asus SBC-06D1S-U
• Liteon EHBU212
• Liteon ESEU206
• Plextor PX-L611U
• Samsung SE-S084


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* Bonusmaterial "Notebook aufrüsten"*​Komplette Demontage-Anleitung von Dell für das Alienware M18x als PDF.


*Wichtige Hinweise*
Während unserer Recherchen haben uns einige Notebook-Hersteller darauf hingewiesen, dass ein neuer Prozessor oder eine neue Grafikeinheit nicht zwingend im alten Laptop funktionieren muss, nur weil die Komponenten mechanisch hineinpassen. Zum einen werden sie ohne BIOS-Update nicht richtig erkannt und neue BIOS-Versionen werden nicht immer angeboten, zum anderen gibt es thermische oder elektrische Probleme. Achten Sie bei der Wahl der neuen Bauteile also darauf, dass sie nicht mehr Wärme (Stichwort TDP) abgeben als die alten Komponenten und sich der Stromverbrauch nicht erhöht. Eine weitere Hürde ist die Beschaffung der neuen Chips: Während Mobilprozessoren von vielen Versandhändlern gelistet sind, finden Sie Grafikeinheiten im Quasi-Standard MXM nur bei Ebay und die Module sind entsprechend teuer.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "RAM & Board kaltgestellt" (Teil des Silent-Specials)*

Chip-Kühler:


Hersteller|Produkt|PCGH-Preisvergleich
Coolink|Chipchilla|
-Link-

EKL Alpenföhn|Ötzi|
-Link-

Thermalright|HR-05 IFX|
-Link-

Xigmatek|Porter|
-Link-RAM-Kühler:


Hersteller|Produkt|PCGH-Preisvergleich
Akasa|AK-171|
-Link-

Arctic Cooling|RC|
-Link-

Arctic Cooling|RC Pro|
-Link-

EKL Alpenföhn|Ram(m)bock|
-Link-

Nexus|HXR-5500|
-Link-
 (Aquatuning)
Phobya|U-Cool|
-Link-
 (Aquatuning)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Juni 2011)

Bonusmaterial zu *Neues GPU-Futter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Die Probanden im Preisvergleich (nach Leistungsklasse & Noten sortiert):*
• Asus Matrix GTX 580 Platinum – *Top-Produkt*
• Gainward Geforce GTX 580 Phantom (1,5 GiB)
• MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC – *Top-Produkt*
• Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 Dirt 3 Edition
• MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk
• Asus ENGTX560 Ti Direct Cu II
• Zotac Geforce GTX 560 AMP
• HIS Radeon HD 6790 Iceq X Turbo
• Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 Flex
• Sapphire Radeon HD 6750 Vapor-X


* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (oder Heft-DVD)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• Fraps 3.4.5
• GPU-Z 0.5.3
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
 
*Das neue PCGH-Testsystem für Grafikkarten-Benchmarks:*CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K OC @ 4,5 GHz (per Multiplikator, Stromspar- und Turbofunktionen aus) [Preisvergleich]
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 [Preisvergleich]
RAM: Gskill Ripjaws F3-17000CL9D-4GBXMD [Preisvergleich]
Netzteil: Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [Preisvergleich]
Massenspeicher: SSD für Betriebssystem und Spielstände, HDD für Spiele
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 SP1 (64 Bit)​*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%      Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem Benchmark-Parcours = Leistungsindex
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das      Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss
• Lautheit: Messung erfolgt aus 50 cm Entfernung senkrecht zur Belüftung im schallarmen Raum 

*Benchmarks*
• So bencht PCGH (inklusive Videos)

*Weitere Informationen*
*•* Video auf der Heft-DVD: Asus Matrix GTX 580 und GPU Tweak im Detail
*• *Asus ENGTX560-Ti DCII BIOS-Updates
*•  *MSI Service Plus: Nun (wie Asus) 3 Jahre Garantie
*•* XFX Support: Black-Edition-Vorteile (Video)
*•* Sparkle-Garantiedetails
*•* Asus-Garantiedetails
*• *Evga  Warranty Details
*•* Zotac Garantieverlängerung
*• *Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Wakü-Mythen überprüft"

Anlaufstellen im PCGHX-Forum:
*Unterforum Wasserkühlung (angepinnte Threads beachten!)
Unterforum Zusammenstellungen/Kaufberatung
Unterforum Offizielle PCGHX-Wasserkühlungstests

*Korrektur:*


*Hinweis:*
 In der Diagrammüberschrift auf Seite 82 links unten hat sich ein  Logikfehler eingeschlichen: Statt "_Serien- vs. Reihenschaltung_" muss hier natürlich "_Serien- vs. Parallelschaltung_" stehen.

Zusätzlich hat sich ein weiterer Fehler in den letzten Abschnitt des Extrakasten auf Seite 82 eingeschlichen.  

Falsch:


> >Kann ich auch reines destilliertes Wasser als Kühlmittel nutzen?
> Nein, destilliertes Wasser ist zwar *entmaterialisiert* und leitet daher schlechter Strom, bietet aber keinerlei Schutz gegen Korrosion und Algenbildung. [...]


Richtig:


> >Kann ich auch reines destilliertes Wasser als Kühlmittel nutzen?
> Nein, destilliertes Wasser ist zwar *entminerialisiert* und leitet daher  schlechter Strom, bietet aber keinerlei Schutz gegen Korrosion und  Algenbildung. [...]


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Juni 2011)

Hier finden Sie das Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *"CPUs ausreizen"* in der PCGH 08/2011.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• Firefox Nightly Builds (x64)
• 7-Zip (x64)
• WinRAR (x64)
• XMedia Recode
• Super 2011
• Virtual Dub (x64)
• Truecrypt (x64)
• AIDA 64 (AVX, AES)
• Sisoft Sandra 2011 (AES, AVX)
• Photoshop CS5


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bonusmaterial zum Special : „Der leise PC”*​


Das mittlere Bild auf Seite 20 ist leider bei manchen Ausgaben wegen Problemen bei der Druckerei schlecht erkennbar. Daher haben wir den Screenshot hier erneut groß abgebildet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*CPU-Kühlung und Lüfter:*
• Anleitung für Netzteil-Adapter mit 12, 7 und 5 Volt: misc:luefterbetrieb [whiskey-tango-foxtrott.de]

*Laufwerke:*• Crystal Disk Info (Download Center - Crystal Dew World)​Verwendete Laufwerke für Benchmarks:• Western Digital Caviar Black WD2001FASS [Desktop-HDD (7.200 U/Min, 2 TByte)]
• Samsung Eco Green HD204UI [Desktop-HDD (5.400 U/Min, 2 TByte)]
• Samsung Spinpoint MT2 HM100UI [Notebook-HDD (5.400 U/Min, 1 TByte)]​


----------



## PCGH_Spieleonkel (16. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *"Bewegte Spiele"* in der PCGH 08/2011 inklusive den wichtigsten Links zum *PCGH-Videowettbewerb*

*Kostenlose Spiele-Videorekorder:*

Gamecam
_Download_; _Tutorial_

Wegame
_Download_; _Tutorial_

Xfire
_Download_

Camstudio
_Download_; _Tutorial_

MSI Afterburner Version 2.2.0 Beta 4

*Weitere Tools*

Windows Live Movie Maker
Download; Tutorial

Windows 7 Codecs

*Linksammlung zum PCGH-Videowettbewerb:*

Videoportal auf pcgameshardware.de

Account beim PCGH-Videoportal erstellen

Anleitung Teilnahme, Preise und Ermittlung der Gewinner


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. Juni 2011)

Bonusmaterial zu den *Wakü-Grafikkarten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Die Probanden im Preisvergleich (nach Leistungsklasse & Noten sortiert):*
• Evga Geforce GTX 580 FTW Hydro Copper 2  – *Top-Produkt*
• Point of View & TGT Geforce GTX 580 Beast 2
• Asus Matrix GTX 580 Platinum – *Top-Produkt*
• Powercolor Radeon HD 6970 LCS
• MSI N480GTX Hydrogen
• EAH6970 Direct Cu II
 

* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (oder Heft-DVD)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• Fraps 3.4.5
• GPU-Z 0.5.3
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber
 
*Das neue PCGH-Testsystem für Grafikkarten-Benchmarks:*CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K OC @ 4,5 GHz (per Multiplikator, Stromspar- und Turbofunktionen aus) [Preisvergleich]
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 [Preisvergleich]
RAM: Gskill Ripjaws F3-17000CL9D-4GBXMD [Preisvergleich]
Netzteil: Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [Preisvergleich]
Massenspeicher: SSD für Betriebssystem und Spielstände, HDD für Spiele
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 SP1 (64 Bit)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%      Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem Benchmark-Parcours = Leistungsindex
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das      Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss

*Benchmarks*
• So bencht PCGH (inklusive Videos)

*Weitere Informationen*
* • WaKü-Guide in unserem Forum*
*•  *MSI Service Plus: Nun (wie Asus) 3 Jahre Garantie
*•* XFX Support: Black-Edition-Vorteile (Video)
*•* Sparkle-Garantiedetails
*•* Asus-Garantiedetails
*• *Evga  Warranty Details
*•* Zotac Garantieverlängerung
*• *Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Daniel_M (20. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die getesteten Gehäuse im PCGH-Preisvergleich (alphabetische Reihenfolge)*

• Aerocool Syclone 2
• Bitfenix Shinobi
• Cooler Master Silencio 550
• Fractal Design Arc Midi
• In Win Buc
• Lancool PC-K57
• Nox Xtreme Hummer
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a610938.html• NZXT H2
• Silverstone Raven 3
• Thermaltake Chaser MK-I








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daniel_M (24. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In der Tabelle "Radeon-Spezifikationen von Llano und Co." haben sich Rechenfehler eineschlichen; zudem fehlt ein Wert. Hier sehen Sie die korrigierte Tabelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




• Llano-APUs im PCGH-Preisvergleich

• Llano-Mainboards im PCGH-Preisvergleich

• AMD Llano im Kurztest: Mobile A-Serie für die Sabine-Plattform

• Llano-APUs für den Desktop: AMD veröffentlicht Spezifikationen der A-Serie


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Juni 2011)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "High-End-Gipfeltreffen"
*
Fehlerhafte Sockel-1155-Mainboards erkennen und umtauschen:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...g-Alternate-wirft-Boards-raus/Mainboard/News/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...-2-fehlerhafte-Ports-erkennen/Mainboard/News/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...-Asus-Gigabyte-und-MSI-Boards/Mainboard/News/
​


----------

